# Für Interessierte: Diskussionsrunde Balkonkraftwerke



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt, wollte ich hier eine kleine Diskussionsrunde über Balkonkraftwerke aufmachen.
-Wenn jemand von euch das schon im Einsatz hat, was sind eure Erfahrungen
-Aufwand Montage / Anmeldung usw...
-Was haltet ihr davon
-Was spricht dafür / dagegen
-Macht das Sinn
-Stolperstellen
-Hersteller
-Lohnt sich das? Für wen lohnt sich das ( Verbrauchsprofil )
.......


----------



## Ing_Lupo (12 Oktober 2022)

Hallo

ich habe mir eins bestellt.  Antrag bei Netzbetreiber in Kurzform (Name, Zählernr sonst nix). Energiesteckdose lt. TAB in Eigenleistung.
Ich habe eins mit 770Wp für Teilverschattung genommen.  Ausrichtung wird Süd sein.

Aufbau und IBN ist am 22.10.22


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Hallo Lupo,
welcher Hersteller/Lieferant wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Plan_B (12 Oktober 2022)

Und welcher Preis. 😀


----------



## Hesse (12 Oktober 2022)

..... auch die Diskussion ob 13A oder 16A Automat sein muss ?


Wir habe einige Anfragen von Kunden, können aber keine Liefern da, wir auch keine Bekommen....
Einspeisedoesen habe ich schon für "Selbstbesorger" montiert....
aber keiner von denen hat was bekommen obwohl "VERSPROCHEN"

Ich Persönlich habe gleich was Richtiges auf das Dach gemacht (Bestellt am Tag der "Putins Spezial Operation")


----------



## Ing_Lupo (12 Oktober 2022)

Hallo 

Hersteller der Panels: JA Solar,  WR  Deye mit WLAN 

plus Montageschienen etc.  für  950,- €


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Oktober 2022)

Bestellt habe ich 2 Anlagen. Bekommen noch keine. Um Anmeldung und Co habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Erstmal müssen die Teile ankommen und funktionieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bestellt habe ich 2 Anlagen. Bekommen noch keine. Um Anmeldung und Co habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Erstmal müssen die Teile ankommen und funktionieren.


Wurde das bei der Bestellung schon angegeben? Bei zwei bekannten Lieferanten stehen die Systeme zumindest auf lieferbar:
https://www.solarpeak.de/mini-pv-balkonkraftwerk-shop
https://www.sonnenstromwerk.de/de/Balkonsolaranlage/


----------



## Ing_Lupo (12 Oktober 2022)

Meine habe ich Ende Sep. bestellt und hole sie nächste Woche ab


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2022)

Sinn machts - aus meiner Sicht - wenn es zum Haushalt und den Lebensgewohnheiten passt.
Hat man eine hohe Grundlast (Heizungspumpen, Ladegeräte, NAS / Server, Router, WLAN, SAT, ...) dann kann dies recht problemlos durch ein Balkonkraftwerk abgedeckt werden.
Dazu kommt, dass du - wenn es wirklich am Balkon ist - die Panel auch vom Schnee befreien kannst. Geht auf dem Dach fast nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sinn machts - aus meiner Sicht - wenn es zum Haushalt und den Lebensgewohnheiten passt.


Genau, entweder wenn tagsüber jemand zu Hause ist und Strom verbraucht ( Licht, Küche, WW... ) oder man eine relativ hohe Grundlast hat ( und nicht in eine PV investieren möchte bzw. es auch gar nicht möglich ist bauseits oder warum auch immer ).


----------



## Ing_Lupo (12 Oktober 2022)

Hallo

man hat heute schon mal 100 W Grundlast (Heizpumpe, Router Kühlschrank) zusätzlich Homeoffice. 

Wenn man während Homeoffice Waschmaschine , Trockner Geschirrspüler nacheinander über mittag laufen läßt sollte sich das rechnen.

Man geht da von  600-800 kWh /a aus.


----------



## Plan_B (12 Oktober 2022)

Rechnen kann sich das nur über den eingesparten Bezug. Gerade bei den aktuellen Preisen.
Bei mir geht da max. ein 300W Balkonkraftwerk, eventuell nach Südwest und etwas steiler aufgeständert, weil Mittags sind wir höchstens am WE daheim.
Die Solarthermie legt bei mir die Latte recht hoch, denn das kann ich gut speichern und versetzt nutzen.


----------



## rar-101 (12 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die Solarthermie legt bei mir die Latte recht hoch, denn das kann ich gut speichern und versetzt nutzen.


Solarthermie ist in meinem Fall nicht sinnvoll, habe nur 800l Speicher. Der würde ständig auf Übertemperatur gehen.
Ich werde eine PV Anlage mit Speicher und zusätzlich geregeltem Heizstab planen. Vielleicht läuft mir ja auch noch ein Balkonkraftwerk über den Weg, das wird meinen Ferraris-Zähler im Zaum halten ;-)


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2022)

Wie sieht's bei Balkonkraftwerken eigentlich mit Speichern aus? Gerade bei Verbrauchern wie Waschmaschine oder eben Verbrauch in der Nacht, könnte das doch auch interessant sein ... Speicher mit 1,5 - 2kW?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (12 Oktober 2022)

Schau dir mal die Speicherpreise an. 

Ich habe mal eine reele Berechnung gesehen, der kam auf 46 Jahre für eine große PV !

So ein Balkonkraftwerk erspart dir max. 300 € im Jahr.  Ein Speicher zusätzlich 50-100 €. 
Da wird die Amortisation schnell bei 15 - 20 Jahren liegen. Wie lange hält er Speicher ?


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2022)

Einen Speicher richtig zu dimensionieren ist gar nicht so einfach. Da haben schon einige Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Da liest man einfach 10kWh und denkt sich prima.
Dann stellt OttoNormalVerbraucher fest, dass das Ding ja nur 3,5kW Ladeleistung und 2,5kW Entladeleistung hat … Und schon passt es nicht mehr so gut zu einer 20kWp PV. Kommt man am Abend nach Hause und kocht und wäscht gleichzeitig, dann braucht man Strom zusätzlich aus dem Netz. Schei… Speicher.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie sieht's bei Balkonkraftwerken eigentlich mit Speichern aus?


Angelich gibt es Systeme, welche sich allerdings in einer Grauzone befinden.

Ich finde manche Angaben sehr verwirrend. z.B. hier:
https://www.solarpeak.de/produkte/600w-mini-pv-made-in-germany



> Der Inverter gibt trotz der hohen Leistung des Moduls nur 300W AC Leistung aus, damit halten auch zwei Module die Grenze von 600W in Deutschland ein. Je höher die Modulleistung, desto länger hält der Inverter die Ausgangsleistung von 300W, auch bei nicht perfekten Bedingungen.


Was passiert mit der Leistung oberhalb von 300W? Das Teil hat keinen Speicher.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Hier finde ich es auch verwirrend:
https://www.sonnenstromwerk.de/de/Balkonsolaranlage/

Es gibt ein System mit 2 Stück 375W Solarpanel und 600W Einspeiseleistung peak und das gleiche System auch mit 3 Stück 375W Panel, auch mit 600W peak. Irgendwas verstehe ich an der Sache nicht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wurde das bei der Bestellung schon angegeben? Bei zwei bekannten Lieferanten stehen die Systeme zumindest auf lieferbar:
> https://www.solarpeak.de/mini-pv-balkonkraftwerk-shop
> https://www.sonnenstromwerk.de/de/Balkonsolaranlage/


Beide sind für Oktober geplant. Das eine hatte ich aber schon im März bestellt.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier finde ich es auch verwirrend:
> https://www.sonnenstromwerk.de/de/Balkonsolaranlage/
> 
> Es gibt ein System mit 2 Stück 375W Solarpanel und 600W Einspeiseleistung peak und das gleiche System auch mit 3 Stück 375W Panel, auch mit 600W peak. Irgendwas verstehe ich an der Sache nicht


Ein Panel hat bei optimaler Ausrichtung 375Wp. Bei einem ungünstigen Standort kommst du aber vielleicht nur auf 200W.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei einem ungünstigen Standort kommst du aber vielleicht nur auf 200W.


Dann vermute ich mal, dass viele diese für ungünstige Standorte vorgesehene Anlage für ihren günstig gelegenen Platz kaufen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann vermute ich mal, dass viele diese für ungünstige Standorte vorgesehene Anlage für ihren günstig gelegenen Platz kaufen.


Kann ich auch da rechnen. Wenn du z.B. eine reine Südlage hast und Morgens und / oder Abends Strom brauchst, dann können die 3 Module auch da sinnvoll sein. Solar-Ertrag zu optimieren ist kein ganz simples Thema.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Oktober 2022)

> So ein Balkonkraftwerk erspart dir max. 300 € im Jahr.



Bei welchen Stromkosten? Man kann leider davon ausgehen, dass die Kosten nur eine Richtung kennen: nach oben. Dann kann das schnell anders aussehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> dann können die 3 Module auch da sinnvoll sein


Ja, natürlich. Kann halt sein das man die 600W Grenze knackt aber wo kein Kläger...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bei welchen Stromkosten? Man kann leider davon ausgehen, dass die Kosten nur eine Richtung kennen: nach oben. Dann kann das schnell anders aussehen.


300 € bei einem Anlagenpreis um 1200€ ist ja schon eine gute Rendite.

Die Frage ist aber wohl, ob man den Strom welchen man erzeugt auch zum größten Teil verbrauchen kann.

PS:
Ob momentan 300€ realistisch sind, da muss wohl viel zusammenpassen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. Kann halt sein das man die 600W Grenze knackt aber wo kein Kläger...


Nö, die Einspeiseleistung bestimmt der Wechselrichter. Der speist nicht mehr ein.
Allerdings muss er mit der Spannung der 3 Module zurecht kommen.


----------



## Hesse (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kann halt sein das man die 600W Grenze knackt aber wo kein Kläger...


Ne, machst du mit dem richtigen Wechselrichter nicht, da dieser dann „Vorschriftsmäßig“ bei 600W abriegelt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ne, machst du mit dem richtigen Wechselrichter nicht, da dieser dann „Vorschriftsmäßig“ bei 600W abriegelt


Aus den technischen Daten des zitierten Wechselrichters:


> Die SonnenStromWerk Solaranlage hat eine Höchstleistung von 600-700 Watt (einstellbar)


----------



## Hesse (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aus den technischen Daten des zitierten Wechselrichters:


Dann muss er halt nach Vorgabe EVU auf 600W eingestellt werden,
oder er hat keine Zulassung für DE

Ist bei den "Großen Anlagen" ja auch so, die stehen auch auf 70% (Altbestand)
„Böse“ Maschen können auch einfach 100% stellen ….
darf man aber ned


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Dann muss er halt nach Vorgabe EVU auf 600W eingestellt werden,
> oder er hat keine Zulassung für DE


👍

Hat denn schon jemand konkrete Erfahrungen? Seit wann gibt es die Teile überhaupt? Seit wann ist das zulässig? Ich habe vor zwei Monaten das erste mal davon gehört.

Aber ich finde es ist eine gute Sache ( wenn die ganzen Kleineinspeiser nicht das Netz versauen ).


----------



## Plan_B (12 Oktober 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Solarthermie ist in meinem Fall nicht sinnvoll, habe nur 800l Speicher. Der würde ständig auf Übertemperatur gehen.


Ich hab auch nur 800l an 10m² Flachkollektor mit Südausrichtung.
Übertemperaturprobleme bzw Abschaltung hab ich nur an wenigen Tagen im Hochsommer. Hab mir die Pumpensteuerung so eingerichtet.
Allerdings lade ich meinen Speicher auch bis 85°C.


----------



## Plan_B (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> das gleiche System auch mit 3 Stück 375W Panel, auch mit 600W peak


Macht Sinn, wenn man nicht die optimale Ausrichtung hat. Dann kommst Du mit 2 375W Platten üblicherweise garnicht an die 600W.
Nicht jeder kann ein *Balkon*kraftwerk optimal ausrichten.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 👍
> 
> Hat denn schon jemand konkrete Erfahrungen? Seit wann gibt es die Teile überhaupt? Seit wann ist das zulässig? Ich habe vor zwei Monaten das erste mal davon gehört.
> 
> Aber ich finde es ist eine gute Sache ( wenn die ganzen Kleineinspeiser nicht das Netz versauen ).


Geben tut's die Dinger schon lange.
Genutzt haben es auch schon einige ... Aber es war halt irgendwas zwischen verboten, nicht erlaubt oder Grauzone.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Allerdings lade ich meinen Speicher auch bis 85°C.


Keine Probleme mit Kalk?


----------



## Plan_B (12 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Keine Probleme mit Kalk?


Ich hab am Speicherausgang einen Temperaturregler auf ca.50° im Sommer und 42° im Winter.
Der Speicher ist ein Schichtkombispeicher mit Edelstahlwellrohr für Brauchwasser. Bislang (18 Jahre) keine Probleme. Vorletztes Jahr hab ich mal mit Zitronensäure eine Entkalkungsspülung gemacht: Aus meiner Kaffeemaschine hol ich halbjährlich mehr raus.
Die Perlatoren an den Wasserhähnen wechsel ich nach 5 Jahren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie sieht's bei Balkonkraftwerken eigentlich mit Speichern aus? Gerade bei Verbrauchern wie Waschmaschine oder eben Verbrauch in der Nacht, könnte das doch auch interessant sein ... Speicher mit 1,5 - 2kW?


Ein Kollege hat eine EcoFlow DELTA Powerstation und lädt diese direkt, ohne Einspeisung:









						Tragbare Powerstation EcoFlow DELTA - EU (Compatible with EU sockets only) - EcoFlow Germany
					

EcoFlow DELTA - die Premiumvariante unter den Portablen Powerstations, 2 bis 3 mal schneller aufgeladen!




					de.ecoflow.com
				




Gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern, z. B. Anker Powerhouse

Allgemein:

Sehr umtriebig ist die Initiative https://balkon.solar/ aus Freiburg.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat eine EcoFlow DELTA Powerstation und lädt diese direkt, ohne Einspeisung


Klingt auch interessant, ich lese mir die technischen Daten morgen mal durch.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und dann? Was macht er mit der geladenen Kiste?


Der ist noch experimentell unterwegs. Lädt USB-Geräte, Notebooks, und untersucht, wie lange eine Heizdecke oder eine externe Induktionsplatte damit laufen.

Zusammen mit schaltbaren Steckdosen z.b. Sonoff lässt sich das auch automatisieren, aber halt auf Bastlerniveau.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2022)

@volker hatte das Thema schon mal






						PV: Daten für SPS bereitstellen (Ext. Energiemessgerät)
					

Hallo  Habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Balkonsolaranlage bekommen. Die WR sind von Bosswerk MI300  Ich hatte gehofft über den Webbrowser dort brauchbare Daten abgreifen zu können. Der Browser gibt aber nicht wirklich viel her sodass ich das auf diese Weise erst mal verworfen habe.  Mein Plan ist...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Der ist noch experimentell unterwegs. Lädt USB-Geräte, Notebooks, und untersucht, wie lange eine Heizdecke oder eine externe Induktionsplatte damit laufen.


Ist im Prinzip interessant aber doch etwas weit weg von der Idee der Balkonkraftwerke für schmales Geld und Jedermann


----------



## kafiphai (12 Oktober 2022)




----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Oktober 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat eine EcoFlow DELTA Powerstation und lädt diese direkt, ohne Einspeisung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ein Ding habe ich mir auch geholt. Mit 180W Solarpanel. Ich betreib damit die Kaffeemaschine im Büro. Nach mehreren Tagen ohne Sonne gibt es halt kein Kaffee mehr 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Plan_B (13 Oktober 2022)

Sehr konsequent vorab. Kaffeemangel am morgem macht Kollegen schliesslich nicht unausstehlich. NEIIIIN. 🙃😉


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip interessant aber doch etwas weit weg von der Idee der Balkonkraftwerke für schmales Geld und Jedermann


Ich hab den Eindruck, dass Balkonkraftwerke zum Männerspielzeug gehören. Da steht nicht das Geld im Vordergrund 😉
Die Ecoflow-Teile sind gerade ein Hype. Die machen verdammt viel Social Media Marketing. Bald jeder YouTube-Influencer kriegt so ein Ding … Prepper, Camper, Elektriker, usw. Mich nervt‘s langsam.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck, dass Balkonkraftwerke zum Männerspielzeug gehören. Da steht nicht das Geld im Vordergrund 😉


Das sehe ich nicht ganz so. Ich habe viele Arbeitskollegen, die in Zukunft etwas Geld sparen wollen und bereit sind, dafür jetzt etwas investieren wollen. Ich würde mir sowas auch nur montieren, wenn es sich in absehbarer Zeit rechnet und nicht aus technischem Interesse.

Ich habe mir 2016 auch keine PV Anlage installiert, weil die Amortisierungszeit bei ca. 23 Jahren lag. Für mich uninteressant. Ich habe allerdings alles für eine PV vorbereitet ( Leerrohre.... ) und überdenke das Thema jährlich.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (13 Oktober 2022)

@Mike 
Die Leistung, die nicht verbrauchtwird geht ins Netz des VNB.  Vergütung gibts keine. Das unterschreibt man beim Antrag. 

Das wird auch der Grund für viele sein, die Anlage nicht anzumelden. 

Ich habe z.B. einen neuen Zähler mit 2. Zählwerk für PV Einspeisung. Den werde ich auslesen und evtl. was passendes betreiben (Springbrunnen im Sommer oder so).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Die Leistung, die nicht verbrauchtwird geht ins Netz des VNB. Vergütung gibts keine.


Das ist mir natürlich klar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

Jetzt hat noch niemand geantwortet, welcher so eine Anlage schon in Betrieb hat. Für die, die sich Gedanken darüber machen und sich informiert haben, wo/was würdet ihr kaufen ( jetzt bitte keine Youtuber / Influenzer zitieren )?


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... weil die Amortisierungszeit bei ca. 23 Jahren lag ...



Ich war vor 3 Jahren bei einer Infoveranstaltung des Landkreises zum Thema PV.
Eine Aussage des Beraters war: Angaben zur Amotisierung sind in den meisten Fällen das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie stehen  

Den Jahresertrag einer PV kann man recht gut vorhersagen.
Dann nimmt man meist den Jahresverbrauch und die Personenanzahl im Haushalt zum Berechnen.
Was aber selten berücksichtigt wird, sind die Lebensumstände und Gewohnheiten. Sprich wann brauchst du wieviel Strom.
Dafür brauchst du eigentlich ein Verbrauchsprofil über mehrere Wochen. Und danach die Frage, was kannst du daran ändern und problemlos an die PV anpassen.
Es macht einen riesen Unterschied, ob z.B. jemand tagsüber zu Hause ist und den PV-Strom nutzen kann.
Kommen alle erst am Abend nach Hause, dann ist eine PV ohne Speicher fast für die Katz. 
Also braucht man einen Speicher. So und dann geht die Rechnerei wieder los.
Will man seine Gewohnheiten nicht ändern, dann braucht man einen großen Speicher mit viel Entladeleistung (Kochen, Waschen, Bügeln gleichzeitig). Bin ich aber bereit meine Gewohnheiten anzupassen und bestimmte Dinge abhängig von der PV zu erledigen, dann ist's wieder anders.


----------



## Plan_B (13 Oktober 2022)

Ich sehe, der Diskurs geht durch beteiligte Fachleute genau in die Richtung, die meinen Beobachtungen und Kalkulationen entspricht.
Ich jab das Geld nicht im Keller liegen und muss es vor Schimmel schützen. Ergo ist realistische Amortisation für mich ein Thema.
Wie gesagt, die Sthermie mit 18 Jahren Betriebs- und Optimierungserfahrung hängt bei mir die Anspruchslatte sehr hoch.
Trotz explizierter Aufforderung ist es auch noch keinem Solarteur gelungen, mir das schönzurechnen, da ich trotz Kompromissbereitschaft die Rechnung bisher mühelos zerpflücken konnte. Nichtsdestotrotz steht das bei mir auch jedes Jahr auf Wiedervorlage.

PV-Anlagen sollten IMHO sehr genau dem Eigenbedarf gegenüber gestellt werden. Mein Gefühl: In der Regel passiert das nicht, die Anlage ist zu gross und zu teuer und Amortisation ist am Sanktnimmerleinstag, da das Thema Wartung und Instandsetzung unterschlagen wird.
Och hab ne kurze Zeit bei nem Solarteur gearbeitet und war mehrfach wegen defekter WR unterwegs. Das gejammer der Kunden war unerträglich und fast verständlich, da denen die Kosten und die Auswirkungen erst mit unserem Angebot resp. Rechnung klar wurden.

Ich habe höchsten Respekt vor dem, was auf der Speicherschiene drreicht wurde, aber der unkalkulierbare Wartungs- und Reparaturaspekt haben IMHO einen schweren Impact auf die zu erwartende Amortisation.

Stand heute würde ich, wie bereits erwähnt, höchstens 1kWp installieren mit WSW-Ausrichtung und max. 600W WR Leistung, um an meine individuelle Tageskurve wenigstens ungefähr eine Anpassung zu erreichen. Ohne Speicher. Ohne Heizpatrone.

Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wäre: Die 1500€ muss ich aus der Haushaltskasse erst noch irgendwie abzweigen.

Eine kleine Klimaanlage mit Heizfunktion für einzelne Zimmer steht bei uns noch auf dem Wunschzettel. Die würde das ganze nochmal umkrempeln, da der Verbrauch einer solchen Anlage sehr gut zum Leistumgsprofil einer PV- Anlage passt bzw. leicht passend gemacht werden kann.

Eine Luft-WP-Heizungsanlage war mir beim letzten Heizungsumbau aufgrund der Kosten und grauenhaften COP wenn manns braucht einfach too much. Ausserdem hätte ich wieder den eingebauten SOP.


----------



## JoGi65 (13 Oktober 2022)

Ich hab mir vor 2 oder 3 Jahren so einen kleinen Wechselrichter gekauft.
Wollte ihn aber für ganz was anderes einsetzen. Am Tag mit PV Überschuss Akku laden, und am Abend umschalten und mit Wechselrichter die Grundlast des Hauses decken. Jetzt machen wir aber eine Erweiterung der PV und voraussichtlich, sofern Preislich ok und verfügbar, kommt ein größerer Akku.
Aber ein nettes Teil.

Wenn das Einspeisen nicht vergütet wird, hält sich die finanzielle Einsparung meiner Meinung nach sehr in Grenzen, ausser der erzeugte Strom wird tatsächlich immer benötigt.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> PV-Anlagen sollten IMHO sehr genau dem Eigenbedarf gegenüber gestellt werden. Mein Gefühl: In der Regel passiert das nicht, die Anlage ist zu gross und zu teuer und Amortisation ist am Sanktnimmerleinstag



Zu große Anlagen helfen nur dem Solarteur. Bei einer Einspeise-Vergütung von ca. 7 Cent kommt das Geld nicht mehr rein.
Also kommt jetzt das nächste Geschäftsfeld mit den Zusatzleistungen ... Stromcloud, Heizstab, Wallbox, intelligente Haushaltsgeräte. Wärmepumpe.

Die Hersteller sind natürlich nicht blöd und haben natürlich Heizstäbe und Wallboxen im Angebot.
Natürlich gegen einen "kleinen" Aufpreis von 70-100%. Schließlich ist ja Überschuß-Laden ein Extra. Sitzheizung im Auto kostet ja auch.
Dazu gibt's dann evtl. noch ein Abo für Datenerfassung und PV-Vorhersage ... 50€/Jahr.
Ich hab hier ne go-e Wallbox für 480€ zusammen mit einem 70€-Raspi an meiner PV.
Nur können die wenigsten sowas selber machen ... Liest man ja oft genug hier (Modbus).


----------



## Plan_B (13 Oktober 2022)

Datenerfassung und Fernauslesung der Stati hat sich der Solarteur, bei dem ich war auch vergolden lassen.
Wenn er fertig war, sich über seine eigenen Anlagen ( fast 1MWp) zu freuen, hat er bei den Kunden reingeschaut....
Der kommt vor lachen kaum zum schlafen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht kommen wir wieder zurück zum Thema Balkonkraftwerke.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen wir wieder zurück zum Thema Balkonkraftwerke.


Ich denke die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit musst du selber entscheiden.
Wenn du eines willst, dann hast du das Thema mit der Verfügbarkeit.
Ein Aspekt der noch nicht besprochen wurde, sind die Modulhalterungen.
Nicht alles passt und vorallem sieht vieles einfach schei… aus.
Ich bin da froh, dass ich einen Metallbauer als Nachbar und einen 3D-Drucker hab.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein Aspekt der noch nicht besprochen wurde, sind die Modulhalterungen.


Und ggf. eine Erweiterung der Gebäudeversicherung.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Oktober 2022)

> Dazu gibt's dann evtl. noch ein Abo für Datenerfassung und PV-Vorhersage ... 50€/Jahr.



Also mein Nachbar hat sich in diesem Frühjahr eine kleine PV gegönnt, ohne Speicher und nur geringfügig größer als die 600W. Da war ein billiger China-Wechselrichter dabei samt WLAN-USB-Stick ( https://www.growatt.de.com/list-10.html ). Bedienung am Wechselrichter wegen eingesparten Tasten ein Graus. Die Daten landen in China in der Cloud und eine hakelige App gibt's auch dazu, im Moment zahlt er nichts für die Datenerfassung (möchte aber nicht ausschließen, dass sich das irgendwann ändert).


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2022)

Manchmal ist es mit den Chinesen witzig.
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, gibt es hierfür eine freie Firmware.
Bei vielen Geräten setzen die Chinesen billige ESP32 oder ESP8266 Controller ein.
Diese lassen sich recht einfach flashen.
Tolle Projekte sind da Tasmota oder ESPhome.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2022)

Ich habe einmal Messungen vorgenommen, ich habe einen Grundstrom der sich hauptsächlich aus WLAN-Router, SmartHome Gerätschaften, Standby Geräten, Umwälzpumpe, Kameras und  Heizungssteuerung zusammensetzt. Da wäre so ein Balkonkraftwerk eigentlich interessant, es müsste ja nicht mal die größte Variante sein ( könnte natürlich ).

Nun zum Problem:
Der Grundstromverbrauch teilt sich ca. 50:50 auf 2 Stromzähler auf ( Grundstrom + WP ). Somit könnte ich nur in einen der beiden Zählerkreise speisen und die Grundstrommenge wird schon deutlich geringer, somit auch die Rentabilität. Ob es jetzt rechtest ist, 2x eine 300W Anlage zu installieren, also pro Zähler eine, ob sich dass dann noch rechnet bzw. überhaupt erlaubt ist ( ist eine Anlage pro Haushalt oder pro Zähler ) gestattet.

Nun überlege ich ob ich nicht doch den größeren Schritt Richtung PV+Speicher gehe wobei ich hier auch das Problem mit den 2 Zählern habe.
An der WP Seite verbrauche ich mehr, allerdings kostet der Strom dort auch > 1/3 weniger.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (14 Oktober 2022)

Hallo

läuft deine WP im Sommer ?  Wieviel Strom zieht die denn ? 

Oder macht die auch dein Warmwasser ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> läuft deine WP im Sommer ?


Ja, natürlich. Für das Warmwasser.



Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Wieviel Strom zieht die denn ?


Im Leerlauf ca. 20W +35W Umwälzpumpe FBH





Vor allem läuft die Wärmepumpe bei mir überwiegend tagsüber ( der Niedertarif Impuls der Stadtwerke kommt tagsüber, daher läuft sie bevorzugt tagsüber ).

PS:
Hinzu kommt natürlich noch die Tauchpumpe in meinem Brunnen. Die Leistungsdaten kann ich gerade nicht sagen, ich vermute mal etwas unter 1 KW.


----------



## Simois (14 Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte bei mir ursprünglich auch die Variante mit 2 Zählern "parallel". (einer für WP einer für den Hausstrom).
Wurde bei mir seitens Solateur mit Absprache beim örtlichen Netzbetreiber (Messstellenbetreiber) auf 2 Zähler in "Reihe" umverdrahtet. (erst über WP Zähler dann Hausstrom)

Hat zur Folge das ich schon mehrfach Probleme mit Abrechnungen hatte (doppelt berechneter Strom). Hat sich bisher aber immer klären lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2022)

Simois schrieb:


> (erst über WP Zähler dann Hausstrom)


Wie funktioniert dass dann mit Hoch- und Niedertarif?


----------



## Simois (14 Oktober 2022)

Im Hochtarif wird hinter Zähler 1 (WP) die Last abgeschaltet. Hausstrom kann also ungehindert weiter fließen.

Zählen tuen natürlich beide Zähler weiter.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2022)

Simois schrieb:


> Im Hochtarif wird hinter Zähler 1 (WP) die Last abgeschaltet. Hausstrom kann also ungehindert weiter fließen.


Was wird da abgeschaltet? Ich verstehe deinen Aufbau nicht so ganz.


----------



## Simois (14 Oktober 2022)

Ein Bild (auch wenn Paint) sagt (hoffentlich) mehr als tausend Worte


Alle Zähler sind selbstverständlich 2 Richtungszähler


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2022)

Danke,

so, jetzt läuft Zähler 1 im Niedertarif und Zähler 2 verbraucht normal Strom. Später läuft Zähler 1 im Hochtarif und Zähler 2 verbraucht genauso Strom. Der Strom vom Zähler 2 wird im Zähler 1 unter Hoch- und Niedertarif gezählt. Wie ordnet man jetzt zu, welcher Verbrauch im NT/HT des Z1 in welche Richtung ging?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2022)

Ok, gerade eine Erklärung dazu gefunden ( Kaskadenschaltung ):


----------



## ewilli (14 Oktober 2022)

wenn mann Über eine Wärmepumpe spricht im Kontext zu 600W Balkonkraftwerk ....Schwierig
Dach voll machen das Auto braucht auch Strom.
Die Einspeisung hilft beim Bezahlen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2022)

ewilli schrieb:


> wenn mann Über eine Wärmepumpe spricht im Kontext zu 600W Balkonkraftwerk ....*Schwierig*


Begründung?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2022)

Also meine neuen Erkenntnisse:
-Balkonkraftwerk an den WP Kreis anschließen ist sinnlos da ein Zähler ohne Rücklaufsperre drin ist => Umbau unrentabel

-Zählerschrank auf Kaskadenschaltung umrüsten ist bei einer Balkonanlage natürlich absolut unrentabel, erst bei einer "echten" PV rentabel.

Ich habe mich heute mal mit meinem elektronischen Hausstromzähler beschäftigt, per Taschenlampe + PIN freigeschaltet und den Aktualverbrauch anzeigen lassen ( Tipp für Choleriker => Finger weg ) und dabei herausgefunden, dass mein Standbyverbrauch bei 60W liegt ( werde ich weiter beobachten ). Rentabel könnte daher maximal eine 325W Anlage sein. Ich beobachte die Verbrauchswerte mal weiter.


----------



## Hesse (16 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ( Tipp für Choleriker => Finger weg )


dafür gibt es auch eine "StromPIN App" (selbst nicht getestet)


----------



## Plan_B (16 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Rentabel könnte daher maximal eine 325W Anlage sein.


Sag ich doch.
Jetzt musst Du das nur mit Deiner individuellen Tageskurve korrelieren, um die theoretisch optimale Ausrichtung zu finden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> dafür gibt es auch eine "StromPIN App" (selbst nicht getestet)


Ich schon, vergiss es einfach und nimm eine Taschenlampe. Von 10 Versuchen mit der App hat keiner geklappt, mit der Taschenlampe habe ich drei Versuche gebraucht bis es gepasst hat.


----------



## knabi (16 Oktober 2022)

Da wir ja hier ein Fachforum sind: Die 600W-Grenze gilt ja nur bei Einspeisung in einen vorhandenen Stromkreis, von dem auch Verbraucher gespeist werden. Das ist das Zugeständnis, das die VDE-Kommission zähneknirschend gemacht hat. Also die "klassische" Balkonanlage, die dort an die vorhandene Steckdose angeschlossen wird. Ob jetzt mit oder ohne "Einspeisesteckdose" von Wieland, ist dabei relativ egal. Einige Versorger bestehen auf die Einspeisesteckdose, anderen ist das egal. Beispiel: In Berlin kann man die Anlagen mit Schukostecker benutzen, die Stadtwerke Potsdam dagegen bestehen auf Einspeisesteckdose.
Sobald ich einen separaten Stromkreis nehme, der nur für das Balkonkraftwerk vorgesehen ist, hat die 600W-Grenze praktisch keine Bedeutung mehr - dann kann auch mehr eingespeist werden. Anmeldung beim Stromversorger bleibt natürlich.
Ich habe seit Ende April 4 Module á 380W (aus dem Elektro-Großhandel - SONEPAR, ca. 200 Euro/Stück) und 2 Hoymiles-Microwechselrichter (1x HM-700, 1x HM-800 - bei Ebay gekauft - ca. 290 Euro/Stück) auf meinem Schuppendach. Die zwei Module am HM-800 in Südausrichtung, mit geringer Neigung (~15°). Die Module am HM-700 in Nordausrichtung, ebenfalls ca. 15°. Östlich des Schuppens steht ein Baum auf dem Nachbargrundstück, der für ca. 2-3 Stunden (ca. 9:30-12:00 Uhr) die Anlage zumindest teilweise beschattet. Also durchaus keine idealen Bedingungen, aber immerhin haben die 4 Module seit Ende April ca. 620 kWh erzeugt. Jetzt im Oktober nimmt die Tagesleistung deutlich ab. Während im Juni / Juli so ca. 6 kWh/Tag erzeugt wurden, sind es momentan 1,5-2 kWh. Der Baum verliert gerade seine Blätter, mal sehen, ob das noch Veränderungen bringt.
Alles in Allem bin ich bisher zufrieden, aber wahrscheinlich wird es nächstes Jahr trotzdem eine große Anlage auf dem Hausdach geben - so ca. 10kW, denke ich mal.

Gruß Holger


----------



## ewilli (16 Oktober 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Alles in Allem bin ich bisher zufrieden, aber wahrscheinlich wird es nächstes Jahr trotzdem eine große Anlage auf dem Hausdach geben - so ca. 10kW, denke ich mal.
> 
> Gruß Holger


Super Dach Voll machen und noch einige €ronen einsacken


----------



## ewilli (16 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ewilli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn mann Über eine Wärmepumpe spricht im Kontext zu 600W Balkonkraftwerk ....*Schwierig*
> ...


Was wilst von 600Watt im Winter haben ? da hast mal 60 Watt wenn`s nicht gans Grau in Grau ist.
und im Winter soll ja die WP ja in Betrieb sein.
WP wird nur Geil mit genügen PV Überschuss. darum Dach voll und auf den Balkon auch noch ein paar Platten. Senkrecht kann im  Winter auch interesant sein. 
mfg


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2022)

ewilli schrieb:


> Super Dach Voll machen und noch einige €ronen einsacken


Du weißt schon wie hoch die aktuelle Einspeisevergütung ist?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2022)

ewilli schrieb:


> WP wird nur Geil


Aja


ewilli schrieb:


> darum Dach voll


Eine Aussage ohne die Gegebenheiten vor Ort zu kennen.


ewilli schrieb:


> und auf den Balkon auch noch ein paar Platten


Was für ein Balkon??


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Also durchaus keine idealen Bedingungen, aber immerhin *haben die 4 Module seit Ende April ca. 620 kWh erzeugt.*


Die Frage ist ja vor allem, kann man die erzeugte Energie auch selbst verbrauchen.


----------



## wayne5de (17 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du weißt schon wie hoch die aktuelle Einspeisevergütung ist?


Sorry, es geht doch nicht nur darum, ob die Sache rentabel ist.
Wir brauchen mehr Strom und der muss erzeugt werden.
Mann muss auch mal an die folgenden Generationen denken (auch wenn ich keine Kinder habe).

Ich mach' nächstes Jahr mein Dach voll, egal, wann sich das rechnet...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2022)

wayne5de schrieb:


> Sorry, es geht doch nicht nur darum, ob die Sache rentabel ist.
> Wir brauchen mehr Strom und der muss erzeugt werden.
> Mann muss auch mal an die folgenden Generationen denken (auch wenn ich keine Kinder habe).


Schön dass du dies ansprichst, darüber mache ich mir die letzten Tage auch immer wieder mal Gedanken.
Ich kann es entweder so einrichten, dass es zu meinen Bedürfnissen passt oder ich investiere ca. 40%
mehr und erzeuge unrentabel Strom welchen ich selber nicht verbrauchen kann. Aber dieser Strom ist
ja nicht "verloren" sondern er wird anderweitig verbraucht.

Warum eigentlich nicht.


----------



## dekuika (17 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schön dass du dies ansprichst, darüber mache ich mir die letzten Tage auch immer wieder mal Gedanken.
> Ich kann es entweder so einrichten, dass es zu meinen Bedürfnissen passt oder ich investiere ca. 40%
> mehr und erzeuge unrentabel Strom welchen ich selber nicht verbrauchen kann. Aber dieser Strom ist
> ja nicht "verloren" sondern er wird anderweitig verbraucht.
> ...


Ich überlege auch hin und her. Das einzige, was bei mir Sinn macht ist eine 3 kWp Anlage zum Eigenverbrauch. Für größere Anlagen wird man im Moment bestraft, da es sich nicht rechnet. E-Auto aufladen macht keinen Sinn, es sei denn ich baue eine Anlage bei meinem AG, bei dem tagsüber mein Auto auf dem Parkplatz steht. WP habe ich keine, da 2005 noch Ölheizung Standard war. Geschirrspüler, Waschmaschine, Trockner Etc. könnte ich am Tag, bei Sonne, laufen lassen. Und das Warmwasser würde sich auch über eine Elektroheizung freuen. Aber eine Balkonanlage auf meinem Schuppendach würde für recht wenig Geld den Verbrauch von Wlan, Router, Umwälzpumpen und Co. kompensieren und ist eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Plan_B (17 Oktober 2022)

Ich finde Eure sozialen Gedanken lobenswert.
Wenn man sich leisten kann, so zu denken, dann los. Würde ich auch machen, bevor die Kohle Schimmel ansetzt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Für größere Anlagen wird man im Moment bestraft, da es sich nicht rechnet.


Wobei sich da 2023 etwas tun soll:
https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...s-aendert-sich-fuer-photovoltaikanlagen-75401


----------



## Hesse (17 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du weißt schon wie hoch die aktuelle Einspeisevergütung ist?


Komisch:

Alle Energieträgerkosten ob
ÖL, Gas; Strom, Fernwärme , Holzpellets, Treibstoff
sind preislich miteinander „Verkoppelt“.
Da dauern Erhöhungen nicht Monate …..

Warum nicht auch die Einspeisevergütung Prozentual?

„Speicher kaufanreizt“?


----------



## knabi (17 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja vor allem, kann man die erzeugte Energie auch selbst verbrauchen.


Da hast Du recht. Mir ging es hier auch vor allem um die Grundlast, die ist auf jeden Fall abgedeckt, und dann kann ja auch ein bißchen was gesteuert werden - Geschirrspüler und Waschmaschine liefen in den Sommermonaten nur am Tag. Für nächstes Jahr steht eine Brauchwasserwärmepumpe an - das sollte die Bilanz nochmal verbessern.
Letztendlich werde ich am Jahresende sehen, wie mein Verbrauch war - ich bin gespannt. Leider habe ich keine Verbrauchszwischenwerte meines Zählers.

Gruß Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Mir ging es hier auch vor allem um die Grundlast, die ist auf jeden Fall abgedeckt, und dann kann ja auch ein bißchen was gesteuert werden - Geschirrspüler und Waschmaschine liefen in den Sommermonaten nur am Tag.


Genau mein Gedankengang.


----------



## knabi (17 Oktober 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> „Speicher kaufanreizt“?


Da braucht es momentan keinen Anreiz - der Markt ist leergefegt, Lieferzeiten mehrere Monate...
Aber grundsätzlich stimmt Dein Einwand natürlich.
Komischerweise arbeiten die Kopplungen aber nur bei Erhöhungen effektiv, wenn die Preise sinken, dann dauert es meist etwas länger...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2022)

Grundlastabdeckung ist schon ein guter Ansatz.
Wenn du dazu noch einen kleinen Speicher mit vernünftiger Entladeleistung (ca. 2kW) nimmst, dann sind auch Waschmaschine, Trockner, Geschirrspülerl, Wasserkocher,  kein Problem. Kapazität muss nicht mal so groß sein.


----------



## knabi (17 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Grundlastabdeckung ist schon ein guter Ansatz.
> Wenn du dazu noch einen kleinen Speicher mit vernünftiger Entladeleistung (ca. 2kW) nimmst, dann sind auch Waschmaschine, Trockner, Geschirrspülerl, Wasserkocher,  kein Problem. Kapazität muss nicht mal so groß sein.


Naja, aber dann muß es wirklich mehr sein als ein Balkonkraftwerk. Um einen 2kW Speicher sinnvoll zu betreiben, müßte die Anlage sicher so 
4-5kW Peak haben - das wären dann schon mindestens 10 Module.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Heinileini (18 Oktober 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Um einen 2kW Speicher sinnvoll zu betreiben, müßte die Anlage sicher so 4-5kW Peak haben...


 Dieter sprach doch von ca. 2 kW Entlade*Leistung*, nicht von ca. 2 kWh Kapazität.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Oktober 2022)

Und da war es wieder, das häufige Missverständnis kW vs kWh.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Und da war es wieder, das häufige Missverständnis kW vs kWh.


Genau … Im Alltag ist die Lade- und Entlade*leistung *eines Speichers genauso wichtig, wie die Kapazität.
Sieht man richtig schön im Spätherbst. Tage werden kürzer. Vormittags lange Nebel und Mittags oft noch richtig Sonne.
Bei 2kW Ladeleistung des Speichers wird es bei meiner 10kWp Anlage schwierig den Speicher vollzubekommenden.
Hier ist dann Mitdenken gefordert und z.B. Waschmaschine, Trockner, … eben entsprechend dann zu nutzen wenn Überschuss vorhanden ist. Da kommt der Faktor Lebensgewohnheiten wieder dazu.
Und bevor wieder jemand mit intelligenter Steuerung kommt: Geschirr oder Wäsche muß auch im Gerät sein


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (18 Oktober 2022)

Bei meiner PV Anlage mit 12KW DC Leistung austichtung  Ost/Süd mit 10kw Wechselrichter mit 5 KW DC Batterie Lade/Entladeleistung.
Batterieapeicher mit 8kwh Speicher. Schaut ein typisches Jahr so aus.
Vielleicht hilft das den ein oder anderen weiter für seine Planung der PV.


----------



## knabi (18 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dieter sprach doch von ca. 2 kW Entlade*Leistung*, nicht von ca. 2 kWh Kapazität.


Ja, erwischt, ich gebe es zu: Flüchtig überlesen und in der Antwort auch noch falsch übernommen...peinlich, peinlich....


----------



## ewilli (19 Oktober 2022)

wayne5de schrieb:


> Sorry, es geht doch nicht nur darum, ob die Sache rentabel ist.
> Wir brauchen mehr Strom und der muss erzeugt werden.
> Mann muss auch mal an die folgenden Generationen denken (auch wenn ich keine Kinder habe).
> 
> Ich mach' nächstes Jahr mein Dach voll, egal, wann sich das rechnet...


genau  Dach SinVoll machen.  
 Im PV Forum FAQ von Pflanze lesen.
das Ist das einzige was man als Häuslleud tun kann um den Stromkosten zu entgegen.


Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich finde Eure sozialen Gedanken lobenswert.
> Wenn man sich leisten kann, so zu denken, dann los. Würde ich auch machen, bevor die Kohle Schimmel ansetzt.


Wenn das eigene Dach verhanden ist gibt es immer einen Weg /Kredit für die Pv
die Einpeisung ins Netz Hiflt beim bezahlen.
und auch bei der PV kann man Eigenleistung einbringen oder ist sogar erwünscht.


dekuika schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch hin und her. Das einzige, was bei mir Sinn macht ist eine 3 kWp Anlage zum Eigenverbrauch. Für größere Anlagen wird man im Moment bestraft, da es sich nicht rechnet. E-Auto aufladen macht keinen Sinn, es sei denn ich baue eine Anlage bei meinem AG, bei dem tagsüber mein Auto auf dem Parkplatz steht


Es gibt nach 5 Tagen ein WE an dem auch die Sonne scheint.
300-400 Km mit einem BEV sind mitlerweile normal. 
eine Eauto aus dem Netz zu Laden Ist immer noch Güntiger als mit dem Verpenner jede Woche zu Tanke zufahren


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2022)

Ich würde sagen, zurück zum Kernthema "Balkonanlage".


----------



## Blockmove (19 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, zurück zum Kernthema "Balkonanlage".


Was ist nun dein aktueller „Projektstand“?
Wieviel Module
Welcher Umrichter 
Mit / Ohne Speicher 
Notstromfähig


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was ist nun dein aktueller „Projektstand“?


Stand ist, ich baue mir definitiv eine ein. "Wirtschaftlich" wäre eine Anlage mit 300W ( 1 Panel ), ich baue allerdings eine mit 2-3 Paneln ein.
Soviel Platz habe ich auf meinem Gartenhaus ( Ziegeldach ) und dies hat auch eine gute Ausrichtung / Winkel.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit / Ohne Speicher


Ohne, keep it simple. Wie gesagt, wenn ich meinen Grundstrom über den ( sonnigen ) Tag abdecke, dann bin ich schon zufrieden. Für den Überschuss bekomme ich nichts aber was soll es ( ich verliere auch nichts ). Der Strom wird ja anderweitig genutzt. Ich weiß schon, jetzt werden einige sagen "was für ein Schmarrn" aber anderseits, jeder erzählt was von Umwelt, CO2 usw..., warum soll ich dann nicht ein paar hundert KW im Jahr ohne Eigennütz erzeugen.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Notstromfähig


Nein.

Mein Hauptproblem ist aktuell:
Es gibt zwei drei Anlagen, welche mich konkret interessieren, diese sind auch "auf Lager" aber nur zur Abholung.
Und die Firmen sind alle >400KM von mir entfernt.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (19 Oktober 2022)

Hallo 

man kann auch eine Spedition zur Abholung beauftragen.  

Wenn Du eine suchst schreib mir.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Oktober 2022)

@ewilli 
Natürlich kann man alles durch die rosarote (oder in dem Fall grüne) Brille sehen.
Aber ich kann mit einer überdimensionierten auf Kredit finanzierten PV auch gleich mein Geld verbrennen.
Das gleiche gilt bei BEV. Auch da muss es zu den Lebensumständen und zur Technik passen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mein Hauptproblem ist aktuell:
> Es gibt zwei drei Anlagen, welche mich konkret interessieren, diese sind auch "auf Lager" aber nur zur Abholung.
> Und die Firmen sind alle >400KM von mir entfernt.


Du kannst ja auch selber eine Spedition beauftragen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch selber eine Spedition beauftragen.


Ja, klar. Problem könne natürlich werden, dass die Teile kein Europalettenmaß haben und ein Transport so recht teuer wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mit einer überdimensionierten auf Kredit finanzierten PV *auch gleich mein Geld verbrennen*.


Dann aber im Haus in einen Ofen, damit du die Wärme noch nutzen kannst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann aber im Haus in einen Ofen, damit du die Wärme noch nutzen kannst.


Ja klar, was hast du denn gedacht.

PS:
Hatten wir das nicht schon einmal? Stichwort Hyperinflation, Papierwert höher als Geldwert...


----------



## Blockmove (19 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Problem könne natürlich werden, dass die Teile kein Europalettenmaß haben und ein Transport so recht teuer wird.


Manchmal täuscht das auch. Ich hab das letztemal 90€ bezahlt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Manchmal täuscht das auch. Ich hab das letztemal 90€ bezahlt.


Ja, ich habe angefragt, man kommt auf ca. 100€


----------



## knabi (19 Oktober 2022)

So, habe ich doch wieder alles falsch gemacht, da ich ja die Spülmaschine nur tagsüber angeschaltet habe:
Zu dieser Tageszeit solltest du die Spülmaschine nicht anmachen

Man muß eben nur die (Zitat) "Basics der Stromversorgung verstehen". Und ich dachte immer, das hätte ich....aber ich kann ja jetzt die Frau Grützmacher fragen.

@DeltaMikeAir: Das sehe ich auch so, Speicher macht bei der Anlagengröße keinen Sinn.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir: Das sehe ich auch so, Speicher macht bei der Anlagengröße keinen Sinn.



Da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher.
Ich staune immer wieder, was mit diesen Teilen für Wohnmobile alles geht.
Keine Ahnung wie es da mit NetzparallelBetrieb aussieht.


----------



## jensemann (20 Oktober 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> So, habe ich doch wieder alles falsch gemacht, da ich ja die Spülmaschine nur tagsüber angeschaltet habe:
> Zu dieser Tageszeit solltest du die Spülmaschine nicht anmachen
> 
> Man muß eben nur die (Zitat) "Basics der Stromversorgung verstehen". Und ich dachte immer, das hätte ich....aber ich kann ja jetzt die Frau Grützmacher fragen.
> ...


Läuft dein Zähler Nachts langsamer als am Tag? Denn ohne speziellen Tarif mit Tag/Nachtstrom ist es dem Versorger egal, wann die Spülmaschine läuft.
Speicher macht immer dann Sinn, wenn du den Strom zu anderen Zeiten verbrauchen willst als du ihn erzeugst. Die Größe des Speichers ist dann eher eine Frage des Geldbeutels und der Platzverhältnisse. Das ROI kommt schneller, je höher die Energiekosten beim Anbieter sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

Hier mal ein Balkonsolarsystem mit Speicher, kommt aus Österreich ist aber auch in DE zugelassen:
Fast schon eine PV lite
https://www.eet.energy/



> Speicher- und Steuereinheit mit zwei verbauten Wechselrichtern (1,44 kWh, 720 Watt Einspeiseleistung, für DE wird die Einspeiseleistung auf 600 Watt gedeckelt.)
> Off-grid Leistung 1000 W (Black-Out Vorsorge)
> Kabel zwischen Panelen und Speicher mit einer Länge von 5 m (mit allen Adaptern zum Anschluss von 2 Modulen mit MC4 Anschlüssen)
> Stromkabel zwischen Speicher und Steckdose mit einer Länge von 1,8 m
> Alle nötigen Zwischenstecker und Zubehör sowie die Bedienungsanleitung


Lieferbar Q3/2023


----------



## JoGi65 (20 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Balkonsolarsystem mit Speicher, kommt aus Österreich ist aber auch in DE zugelassen:
> Fast schon eine PV lite
> https://www.eet.energy/
> 
> ...



Das Teil wird schon recht lange beworben.
Sehr interessant wäre, wie es wirklich unterscheidet ob es Strombezug gibt oder nicht, und ob es regelt oder nur umschaltet. Nix genaues weiß man nicht?
Meines Erachtens kann es ja fast nur nach kleinen Spannungseinbrüchen/anstiegen schauen, oder wie soll das sonst gehen ohne Smartmeter?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant wäre, wie es wirklich unterscheidet ob es Strombezug gibt oder nicht, *und ob es regelt oder nur umschaltet.* Nix genaues weiß man nicht?


Kurzer Blick ins Handbuch erbrachte folgendes:


----------



## JoGi65 (20 Oktober 2022)

Schon klar, hab mir auch das Video angeschaut. Aber wie misst das Ding den Stromverbrauch ohne Smartmeter.
*Die intelligente Messtechnologie...bedarfsorientiert.."* geht wie??
Messen sie die Wanderung der Elektronen mit einen Fernrohr am Einspeisepunkt? (edit: Netzugangspunkt)
Warum brauchen alle anderen Hersteller für so was ein Smartmeter? (Fronius, Huawei und sogar Victron etc.)
Deswegen auch die Frage ob geregelt oder geschaltet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> *Die intelligente Messtechnologie...bedarfsorientiert.."* geht wie??


Frag mich nicht, das ist nicht genau beschrieben, nur grob:


> Das Besondere an deinem SOLMATE ist die firmeneigene Messtechnologie, die es deinem SOLMATE ermöglicht, zu erkennen, ob du zuhause gerade Strom verbrauchst. Dank dieser Messtechnologie ist dein SOLMATE so clever, dass er nur Strom abgibt, wenn du ihn irgendwo in deiner Wohnung verbrauchst. Den Rest speichert er in seinem Stromspeicher. Mit dieser Lösung wird gewährleistet, dass dein kostbarer Sonnenstrom zu 100% von dir selbst verbraucht wird.


----------



## dekuika (20 Oktober 2022)

Uri Geller ist doch eigentlich Schweizer.
Baut der neuerdings auch PV-Anlagen?

Edit: Habe eben gesehen, dass das ein Österreich-Ungar ist. Kann also hinkommen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

Ich habe jetzt keinen Patenteintrag gefunden nur erst mal folgende Infos von der TU Graz:


> Messtechnologie als EU-Patent angemeldet​
> Das Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Erfindung ist die Messtechnologie des Plug&Play-Speichersystems namens „NetDetection“. Via Impedanz-Messung verfolgt sie an der Steckdose in Echtzeit, wie viel Strom im Haushalt gerade verbraucht wird. Genau diese Energiemenge wird dann über die Steckdose eingespeist.


Quelle


----------



## dekuika (20 Oktober 2022)

Anmelden kann man viel. Das Patentamt überprüft eigentlich nur, ob das anzumeldende Patent gegen Rechte dritter verstößt. An einer beliebigen Steckdose im Haus den Verbrauch messen zu können halte ich jedenfalls für Zauberei. Trotzdem wäre der Stromspeicher interessant.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

Hier mal eine Übersicht der Patente, wenn ich mal Zeit habe dann lese ich mich mal durch.
https://patents.google.com/?inventor=Stephan+Weinberger
https://patents.google.com/?inventor=Christoph+Grimmer


----------



## dekuika (20 Oktober 2022)

Das mag ja vielleicht in Einphasigen Netzen funktionieren, aber bestimmt nicht in Drehstromnetzen. Und dann wüsste das Meßsignal bestimmt nicht wo das Hausnetz endet und das übergeordnete Netz anfängt. Auch wenn es hochfrequent ist.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Oktober 2022)

Egal wie, in der direkten Gegenüberstellung zu nem simpel Balkonkraftwerk möchte ich mal ne Wirtschaftlichkeitsabschätzung sehen.


----------



## knabi (20 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Läuft dein Zähler Nachts langsamer als am Tag? Denn ohne speziellen Tarif mit Tag/Nachtstrom ist es dem Versorger egal, wann die Spülmaschine läuft.
> Speicher macht immer dann Sinn, wenn du den Strom zu anderen Zeiten verbrauchen willst als du ihn erzeugst. Die Größe des Speichers ist dann eher eine Frage des Geldbeutels und der Platzverhältnisse. Das ROI kommt schneller, je höher die Energiekosten beim Anbieter sind.


Ja, das ist mir schon klar, der Beitrag war ironisch gemeint  .


----------



## knabi (20 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher.
> Ich staune immer wieder, was mit diesen Teilen für Wohnmobile alles geht.
> Keine Ahnung wie es da mit NetzparallelBetrieb aussieht.


Keine Ahnung, die Grundlast ist im Wohnmobil sicher geringer als im Haus, da bleibt vielleicht was übrig. Wenn ich mir aber die erzeugte Strommenge so ansehe (immer bezogen auf meine 4 Module), dann könnte das im Sommer eventuell etwas bringen, momentan erzeugt die Anlage mal gerade 1-2kWh / Tag, da lohnt ein Speicher nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Oktober 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, die Grundlast ist im Wohnmobil sicher geringer als im Haus, da bleibt vielleicht was übrig. Wenn ich mir aber die erzeugte Strommenge so ansehe (immer bezogen auf meine 4 Module), dann könnte das im Sommer eventuell etwas bringen, momentan erzeugt die Anlage mal gerade 1-2kWh / Tag, da lohnt ein Speicher nicht.


Wenn du aktuell 2kWh hast, dann ist das sicher noch mehr als dein Standby-Verbrauch in dem Zeitraum.
Durch die geringe Sonneneinstrahlung ist die erzeugte Leistung niedrig. Mit einem Speicher kann man da aber Verbrauchsspitzen  (Geschirrspüler) abfangen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2022)

Mittlerweile bin ich auch etwas hin und hergerissen.

Balkon-TV => realistische Jahreserzeugung um die 600KWH, aber ich kann davon wenn überhaupt nur die Hälfte verbrauchen
Balkon-TV mit Speicher => relativ teuer für die zu erwartende Leistung
"echte" PV Anlage mit Volleinspeisung Aufbau ab 2023 => Vergütung 13 Cent/KHW => vergiss es. Dann investiere ich für den Stromanbieter.

echte PV Anlage mit Speicher => Mit möglichst viel Eigenverbrauch scheint es ja die Anlage mit der höchsten Rendite zu sein. Vor allem in Hinblick darauf, das die Strompreise eher steigen werden.

Was mich im Moment etwas abschreckt ( vielleicht sehe ich das ja auch nur falsch ) => Der Zählerschrank müsste umgebaut werden, so das ich den erzeugten Strom für Hausstrom und WP nutzen kann, außerdem muss der Zähler getauscht werden. Was für mich auch ein kleines Problem ist, ich komme nicht auf mein Dach um die PV Anlage mal zu reinigen ( ich wohne am Feld, Blütenstaub, Erde von Ackern, Saharastaub... ). Es ist ein Toskanadach.

Ich kann mir ja mal ein Angebot für eine PV mit Speicher + Montage einholen.

Wie seht ihr das?
-Aufwand Zählerschrankumbau
-Reinigung PV Felder
-Welche Anlagengröße bzw. Speichergröße ist sinnvoll ( Verbrauch aktuell ca. 4.000 KWH ).


----------



## dekuika (21 Oktober 2022)

Hast Du schon mal ausgerechnet, wieviele Module Du überhaupt auf die Südseite Deines Dachs montieren kannst? Garage hat am späten Nachmittag keine Sonne mehr, dürfte also ausscheiden.(Vermutung)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Garage hat am späten Nachmittag keine Sonne mehr


Doch, an der südlichen rechten Seite der Garage ist noch recht lange Sonne. Auf dem großen Dach natürlich länger.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal ausgerechnet, wieviele Module Du überhaupt auf die Südseite Deines Dachs montieren kannst?


Auf dem großen Dach? Nein, habe ich noch nicht. Aber ein anderer Nachbar mit einem ähnlichen Dach hat gerade eine Anlage montiert ( 2 Seiten des Toskanadach ) und die Panels wurden in "Pyramidenform" montiert. Ich zähle bei ihm mal durch.


----------



## blackpeat (21 Oktober 2022)

Bei uns im Landkreis gibt es ein Solarkataster da kommen so schöne Daten raus. Vielleicht habt ihr auch sowas und du kannst mal gucken was aufs Dach passt. Wie genau das ganze ist kann ich nicht beurteilen hab noch kein Angeb ot eingeholt aber ich denke zur einordnung ganz gut.


----------



## blackpeat (21 Oktober 2022)

Leider kann ich die zweite Fläche nicht belegen, weil zuwenig eintsrahlung ist vermute ich. Wenn dann würde ich eigetlich alles voll klatschen an Dachfläche. Würde aber versuchen viel selber zu machen, ein Kollege mit viel PV Erfahrung und Kontakte zu einem Elektriker der am ende alles untershreiben würde ist zum Glück da. Aber hab das gleiche Problem Wie Delta das der Anschlusskasten Komplett neu gemacht werden muss, da warte ich noch ein bisschen mit bis wieder mehr lieferbar ist.


----------



## dekuika (21 Oktober 2022)

Nach dem Solarkataster ist mein Dach super geeignet, obwohl ich morgens und abends recht viel Schatten habe. Da kann man sich wohl nicht ganz drauf verlassen.


----------



## JoGi65 (21 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich auch etwas hin und hergerissen.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Dächern ( 11x10m ):
> Anhang anzeigen 64393
> ...



Zählerschrankumbau ist meiner Meinung nach minimaler Aufwand.
Reinigen ist nicht erforderlich. Unsere Anlage war heuer gelb von Pollen. Jetzt wieder sauber. Kein erkennbarer Ertragsverlust.
Verbrauch mit Heizung 4000kWh?

Würde auf jeden Fall O/S/W belegen, wenn Du den Strom für die Wärmepumpe nutzen kannst. 

Unser Haus schaut ähnlich aus. Dürfte ein bisschen größer sein. Traufenkannte ist ca. 13,5m.
Jetzt kommen 16 Platten auf einem neuen Carport im Süden dazu. Die WNW Seite ist bei uns im Winter zu vereist und das Carport im Norden verschattet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Verbrauch mit Heizung 4000kWh?


Ja

EDIT:
Gerade noch einmal nachgesehen, 4.600 KWh waren es 2021 in der Summe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen 16 Platten auf einem neuen Carport im Süden dazu.


Mit wieviel KWp ist deine Anlage angegeben? Nur mal interessehalber.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Da kann man sich wohl nicht ganz drauf verlassen.


Ich habe mir die Seite auch gerade mal angesehen. Das kommt dabei raus:



@dekuika, ich glaube du musst noch auf "Geeignete Dachflächen" umschalten:


----------



## JoGi65 (21 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mit wieviel KWp ist deine Anlage angegeben? Nur mal interessehalber.



Wir haben 10,92 kWp und einen 8.2kW Wechselrichter.
vor 5 1/2 Jahren noch mit 260W Platten. SSW 22 Stück, OSO 20 Stk.
Jetzt monitiere ich gerade einen GEN24 10kW dazu. für die Erweiterung. Wird dann etwas anders beschalten.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Oktober 2022)

Je ach Lebensgewohnheiten kann eine O-S-W-Aufteilung sogar sehr sinnvoll sein.
Belegst du nur die Südseite bekommst du viel Leistung, die du unter Umständen gar nicht aufnehmen / verbrauchen kannst.
Hast du 2 oder 3 Seiten belegt, verlängerst du die Zeit, hast aber eine geringere Spitzenleistung.
Die meisten Wechselrichter haben Anschlüsse für 2 Strings somit kannst du schon mal 2 Seiten belegen.


----------



## dekuika (21 Oktober 2022)

Mir fehlen aber beim Quergiebel und auf der Garage die Schatten morgens und abends. Der eingezeichnete Schatten auf dem Solarkataster entspricht  ca. 11:00 Uhr. und rechts neben dem Quergiebel ist 15:00 Uhr Schluss. 17 Uhr liegt das gesamte Dach im Schatten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2022)

Bei mir passt die "optimale Angabe" auch nicht. Min. ein Drittel der Garage ist ab 13:00 Uhr voll im Schatten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2022)

So, ich muss mal korrigieren. Ich habe ein paar falsche Angaben gemacht.

Verbrauch Haus + WP sind nicht 4.xxx KWh/a sondern knapp 6.000 KWh
Maße Traufkante sind 13x12m

Ich hole mir demnächst mal ein Angebot ein für eine PV + Speicher. Mal sehen was da für Zahlen bei rauskommen.
Ob sich das Ganze lohnt, das steht noch in den Sternen. 2/3 des Verbrauches kosten mich momentan <20 Cent.

Tagsüber brauche ich wenig, Abends / Nachts viel
Mit der WP brauche ich im Winter/schlechtem Wetter viel viel mehr als bei Sonnenschein.

Eigentlich alles ein Widerspruch.

Was ich mir evtl. vorstellen könnte, eine kleine Anlage ( 3-5 KWp ) um wirtschaftlich einen Teil des Verbrauches abzudecken.


----------



## Plan_B (27 Oktober 2022)

Eine WP kann man auch prima mit ner Solarthermie koppeln. Hast Du Platz für nen Speicher >=800l ?
Für gleiche Energieleistung wird nur 1/4 der Fläche gebraucht.
Kombiniert mit ner kleinen PV hat man IMHO unterm Strich mehr davon.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Eine WP kann man auch prima mit ner Solarthermie koppeln. Hast Du Platz für nen Speicher >=800l ?


Mit so einer Baustelle fange ich nicht mehr an. 2016 alles eingebaut und läuft gut und sparsam. Da fasse ich nichts mehr an.


----------



## JoGi65 (28 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Verbrauch Haus + WP sind nicht 4.xxx KWh/a sondern knapp 6.000 KWh
> 
> Ob sich das Ganze lohnt, das steht noch in den Sternen. 2/3 des Verbrauches kosten mich momentan <20 Cent.



Ich schätze, wenn Du die Warmwasser Erzeugung (Ganzjährig) in die Produktionszeit legst, und die Heizfunktion Einfach unterstützt (Vorlaufanhebung durch programmierbaren Relaisausgang vom Wechselrichter), dass Du mit einer dreiseitigen Anlage doch ca. 40-50% Bezug einsparen kannst. Je nachdem wie gut die Wärmepumpe die Heizleistung am Tag überhöhen kann. Bei Deinem Bezugspreis ist das jetzt von der Ersparnis nicht die Welt. 
Die Frage ist, was bekommst Du für die restliche erzeugte Energie, und was kannst Du in Zukunft - Elektroauto - auch noch selber verwenden.
Ganz ganz grob geschätzt ohne Belegungsplan und Dachneigung zu kennen, sollten die drei Seiten je nach Koordinaten doch ab 15000kWh pro Jahr erzeugen können.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Tagsüber brauche ich wenig, Abends / Nachts viel
> Mit der WP brauche ich im Winter/schlechtem Wetter viel viel mehr als bei Sonnenschein.
> 
> Was ich mir evtl. vorstellen könnte, eine kleine Anlage ( 3-5 KWp ) um wirtschaftlich einen Teil des Verbrauches abzudecken.



Mit einer großen PV wird die Wärmepumpe auch bei schlechtem Wetter besser unterstützt. Und die Rumpfkosten der Errichtung hast Du bei einer kleinen Anlage auch. - siehe oben - was bekommst Du für die Einspeisung?



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles ein Widerspruch.



Ja, aber es funktioniert trotzdem oft. Heißt halt Rechnen.
In Ö ist es momentan extrem. Da gibts demnächst einen Preisdeckel beim Bezug und für die Einspeisung bei der Ömag gibts derzeit 50 Cent pro eingespeister kWh. Komplett irre.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Mit einer großen PV wird die Wärmepumpe auch bei schlechtem Wetter besser unterstützt.


Naja, 8.000 € mehr investieren um dann monatlich 25€ zu sparen?


JoGi65 schrieb:


> was bekommst Du für die Einspeisung?


13,4 Cent ab 2023, bei Erzeugungskosten um die 12 Cent ( wenn alles gut läuft ) 


> EEG 2023: Photovoltaik-Vergütung bis zu 13,4 Cent pro Kilowattstunde.





JoGi65 schrieb:


> und was kannst Du in Zukunft - Elektroauto - auch noch selber verwenden.


Ist doch das gleiche Thema, wenn die Sonne scheint bin ich mit dem Auto nicht zu Hause, ist die Sonne weg, dann steht es in der Garage.......


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> bei der Ömag gibts derzeit 50 Cent pro eingespeister kWh.


Ja gut, da wäre mein Dach + Garage jetzt schon komplett voll mit PV ( Volleinspeisung )


----------



## blackpeat (28 Oktober 2022)

So wie ich das ganze auf Mydealz sehe gehen die Preise für Balkonkraftwerke so langsam wieder runter. Umrichter waren gestern für 280€ drin


----------



## Ing_Lupo (4 November 2022)

Hallo

mein BKW ist seit einer Woche in Betrieb.  

Erzeugung ca. 9 kWh /Woche    70/30   Eigen/ ins Netz  

Enspricht also wie in der Planung    d.h  in 2-3 jahren amortisiert.   Eher schneller bei 40 ct + / kWh


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Enspricht also wie in der Planung d.h in 2-3 jahren amortisiert.


Die Anlage hat <400 € gekostet?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (4 November 2022)

Nee  ca. 850,-


----------



## blackpeat (4 November 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Nee  ca. 850,-


Wie kommst du dann auf 2-3 Jahre? Bei 70% Eigenverbrauch sind das 6,3kWh die Woche also 2,52€ (130€/a) die du dir sparst. Da komme ich auf 6,5 Jahre.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Nee ca. 850,-


Dann verstehe ich deine Rechnung nicht ganz:



Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Erzeugung ca. 9 kWh /Woche 70/30 Eigen/ ins Netz


9 KWh Erzeugung pro Woche * Faktor 0,7 Eigenverbrauch = 6,3 KWh / Woche Eigenverbrauch * 0,4€ pro KWh = 2,52 € Ersparnis pro Woche * 52 = 131,04€ Ersparnis pro Jahr

850€ / 131 = ca. 6,5 Jahre wobei das vermutlich noch eher schön gerechnet ist.

Oder hast du eine Förderung erhalten?


----------



## Hesse (4 November 2022)

Ihr zwei seid aber wieder kleinlich....
sowas wird doch immer Schöngerechnet...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

Für eine Amortisierung innerhalb von 2 Jahren müsstest du pro Tag 2,9 KWh für den Eigenverbrauch erzeugen ( bei 0,40 €/KWh ).
Also etwas über ein Megawatt/a.


----------



## Hesse (4 November 2022)

und diese Anlage wurde vermutlich Komplet in Eigenleistung montiert.
Wie lange dauert dann die Amortisierung, wenn das von einer Firma montiert wird?
Wir haben schon einige Anfragen, das wir Angebote für Lieferung *und* Montage abgeben sollen.
Trau mich gar nicht Angebote abzugeben …


----------



## Plan_B (4 November 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Trau mich gar nicht Angebote abzugeben


Nichtfachleute tun sich mit einer halbwegs realen Amortisationsberechnung schwer.
Also immer ran. Viele springen ohne nachzudenken auf den fahrenden Zug auf.


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2022)

Wenn ich eins in der Zwischenzeit kapiert habe, dann ist es dass Rechnungen und Angaben über die Amortisation für die Katz sind.
Egal, ob nun PV, e-Auto oder Regelthermostate.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (4 November 2022)

Die 9 kWh / Woche  waren im Oktober. Du kannst das doch nicht aufs Jahr linear hochrechnen.

Das gilt für die 4 Wintermonate.  Ab März hast Du eine höhere und längere Einstrahlung.

Ich melde mich dann nächsten Herbst wieder


----------



## Plan_B (4 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Egal, ob nun PV, e-Auto oder *Regelthermostate*


Die rechnen sich eventuell in einem MFH.
Hat man Zugriff auf die gesamte Heizung, gibt es günstigere Varianten mit höherem Effekt.


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die rechnen sich eventuell in einem MFH.
> Hat man Zugriff auf die gesamte Heizung, gibt es günstigere Varianten mit höherem Effekt.


Naja da kannst du die gleiche Diskussion starten wie mit den Balkonkraftwerken.
Bei meinem 50 Jahre altem Haus bringen die Teile schon was ... Allerdings ganz klar nicht die 36% wie ich sie neulich in ner Werbung gesehen habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

Für mich ist das Thema erst mal durch. Ich finde es im Prinzip ja eine gute Sache  doch der Mehrwert ist halt im Verhältnis  gering. Klar, die Kosten sind nicht hoch. Da ich die entsprechenden Flächen habe, werde ich auf eine PV mit Speicher gehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 November 2022)

Gerade zufällig im vorbeifahren entdeckt, auch interessant


----------



## ewilli (25 November 2022)

a Super sach ...Sommerlichebeschatung...wobei die PV einige Zentimeter höher müste damit die Wintersonne das ganze Fenster trift .(problem an den Eckfenstern)
die Ecken sind anscheinend pseudo Module.... auf dem Dach währe auch noch Platz.
mfg


----------



## s_kraut (25 November 2022)

ewilli schrieb:


> a Super sach ...Sommerlichebeschatung...wobei die PV einige Zentimeter höher müste damit die Wintersonne das ganze Fenster trift .(problem an den Eckfenstern)
> die Ecken sind anscheinend pseudo Module.... auf dem Dach währe auch noch Platz.
> mfg


ja geschickter wäre möglicherweise gewesen sie bündig zum Fensterbrett der darüberliegenden Etage zu installieren!


----------

